# السرّ الحقيقي لكآبتنا وضيقنا المُرّ، وكيف نتخلص منه



## aymonded (5 مايو 2012)

في هذا العالم المضطرب يعترينا أحياناً كثيرة ضيق شديد، ضيق لا نستطيع أن نفلت منه وأحياناً ننحصر فيه ونقع تحته صرعى في بكاء مُرّ، وأحياناً نصل لليأس حتى يظهر التساؤل الشهير: "لماذا خُلقنا ووُجدنا في هذا العالم؟ أين الله؟ أين خلاصه؟، لماذا لا يمد يده ليرحم شعباً فقيراً اتعصر عصراً تحت آلام وضيقات لا تنتهي بسبب سطوة الأشرار محبي السلطة الذين لا يخجلون أو يخشون من أن تمتد أيديهم ليقتلوا ويسحقوا الكثيرين تحت أقدامهم ليصعدوا للسلطة والتسلط على حساب حياة الناس، ولا يرتدون عن تزوير الحق وخلط الأمور ببعضها البعض، ويستخدمون كل حيلة بدهاء الثعالب المفسدة لكي يصلوا لما يبتغون فيزدادون زيغاناً ويزرعون في الأرض فساداً، وإذ يعدون الناس بالحرية نجد أنهم أنفسهم عبيد لمطامعهم، ويستحيل العبد أن يُخرج حُريه، والطامع أن يُعطي ديموقراطية، ولا حتى الإنسان المسيحي في داخل الكنيسة الطامع في شهوة المناصب الطالب كراسي السُلطان أن يخرج حق أو يشهد للحياة، ويبدأ الصراخ المُرّ: 
قم يا رب لماذا تنام، لماذا تترك الأعداء ينهشون لحمنا ويسحقون الفقير ويقتلون ويفسدون فساداً، وإلى متى يكون هذا....

​ وكثيرين يبدأ الشك يزعزع إيمانهم، فيتوهون ويتركون كل ما في قلبهم من إيمان بسيط كان يرفعهم للعلى في يوم من الأيام، ناسين كل معاملات الله معهم، طارحين خلفهم كل خبراتهم ناظرين على الأمور بعين اليأس متمنين الموت وترك الحياة برمتها !!!

​ ولكن في وسط هذا الظلام الدامس، يظهر نور مبهج – أن انتبه الإنسان إليه  بقلبه – يسطع بقوة ليُنير الذين يلتمسون وجه الله الحي ليُشرق في قلوبهم بسرّ فائق لا يُشرح، إنما يُرى في داخل النفس، ولا يسمح بوجود ظُلمة أو عتمة للذين يريدون أن يدخلوا في إعلانه : [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
لذلك فكل من يرى وجه الله يستنير، فيتعرف على مجد الله في وجه يسوع المُشرق، لذلك يستحيل أن يتزعزع إيمانه، لأنه يرى في كل الأحداث يد الله في النهاية تحوَّل كل شرّ للخير لأجل صالح حياته وتقوية إيمانه وتزكيته، فيصير أكثر نور واستنارة وإيمان راسخ مستعد أن يسلم جسده للموت لأجل محبة الله في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الكلمة المتجسد ....

​ فيا إخوتي، *أن السرّ الحقيقي لكآبتنا وضيقنا المُرّ وشكوانا الدائمة، أننا لا نرى مجد الله*، وأن كل كلامنا عن الإيمان والله وكل ما نكتبه عن المسيح ربنا وعن مسيحتنا ونقلنا الموضوعات أو حتى كتابتنا الشخصية، كلها تندرج تحت النظريات أو الانفعالات النفسية، لأننا لم نعش منها شيئاً، لأننا لو كان لنا إيمان كحبة خردل لكنا رفعنا كل حجر الضيق الذي يعترينا، لأن من له إيمان حي ولو كان أصغر من حبة خردل فأنه يستطيع أن ينقل بها جبالاً من الهم والغم التي تُسيطر عليه ويقع تحتها يائساً بائساً...

​ يا إخوتي لننتبه لسرّ خلاصنا ونقترب من الله ملتمسين وجهه، طالبين منه أن يقوي إيماننا ويزيده ويدخلنا في سرّ خلاصه العظيم، لا كنظرية بل كحياة نعيشها، لأننا كثيراً ما ننسى عمل الله وقد انحصر معظمنا في الدارسة الروحية واللاهوتية ولم يدخل في خبراتها من الناحية العملية بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، لذلك تُهنا وضللنا وانحصرنا في ضيقاتنا ودخلنا في حالة الشك المُدمرّ لبساطة إيماننا الحي، لأننا فقدنا الرؤيا ولم نعد نحيا في عيد التقوى الدائم، لأن الرسول يقول: [ قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار، لنسلك بلياقة كما في النهار ] (رومية 13: 12و 13)

ولذلك ينبغي علينا أن ننقاد بنور مصابيح المُخلِّص التي لا تنطفأ، فنحن نحمل المصباح الذي فيه زيت النعمة، زيت الاستعداد للقاء العريس، أي زيت الروح القدس الناري، ليشتعل فتيل حياتنا فنصير نوراً يعكس نور بهاء مجد الله المشرق في قلوبنا، مُعلنين أن النور أشرق في الظلمة والظلمة لم تقوى عليه بل هربت من أمامه، لأن المُخلِّص ظهر بنور قيامته إذ حدث زلزال عظيم ونزل ملاك الله ودحرج الحجر، والجنود سقطوا كأموات أمام هذا المشهد المذهل، بل ومعظمهم هربوا ولم يقدروا أن يثبتوا أمام هذا النور العظيم، لأن يستحيل ظلمة تمكث أمام النور، بل تهرب فوراً لأنه يُبددها، فهل رأينا يوماً حينما نشعل النور توجد حوله ظُلمه !!! فأن كان فينا النور كيف نخاف من الظلمة أو نُقيم لها اعتبار !!!

​ فيا إخوتي أنظروا وتعمقوا وتذكروا، أنه لأجل أن الله رأى الطبيعة البشرية قد أُصيبت بمرض عُضال عديم الشفاء، يعتريها حزن قاتل مُدمرّ طحن الإنسان وجعله فريسة لليأس، فقد أرسل كلمته الذي يستطيع وحده أن يُحطم مملكة الشيطان، مبدداً كل قواته المظلمة بنور مجد لاهوته الخاص، الغير مفحوص، ويُحررنا من الشرور التي أمسكتنا في قبضتها، فقد أخذ شبهنا وصار إنساناً مثلنا، وولد من العذراء القديسة مريم، ولم يفقد ما كان لهُ، ولكن أضاف إليه ما لم يكن لهُ (أي الجسد - جسم بشريتنا)، وتمم خلاصنا، وكما يقول القديس بولس الرسول [ هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد ] (عبرانيين 13: 8)، فلم يخضع لأي تغيير أو تبديل في ألوهيته بصيرورته إنساناً، بل ظل كما كان وسيظل دائماً بلا أي تغيير أو شبه دوران، وبمجيئه إلى العالم جعل قوة الشيطان موضع هُزء وسخرية عند الذين آمنوا به، فقد حطم الرب المسيح الخطية التي سيطرت علينا، لقد صار لنا بنفسه رفيقاً وشريكاً للوطن السماوي، لأنه دخل إلى الأقداس العُليا ببر نفسه ودمه على يديه، فوجد لنا فداءً أبدياً، لقد وَحَّدَ بنفسه وفي نفسه الأرضيين مع السمائيين، وأظهر أن طبيعة الإنسان تُشارك حياة الأرواح التي توجد فعلاً هُناك (أي الملائكة في السماء)، تلك الطبيعة البشرية التي انفصلت عن الله طويلاً بالخطية وكانت باستمرار مثل عبد تحت سُلطان، والسلطان كان الموت، لكن الآن ارتبطت به بالإيمان والتقوى، فصار لها الحياة والمجد...

​ وعندما تَحَمَّل المُخلِّص الموت لأجلنا كلنا ونزل إلى الجحيم، سلب ممالك الشيطان قائلاً: [ حتى سبي الجبار يسلب، وغنيمة العاتي تفلت، وأنا أُخاصم مخاصمك وأُخلِّص أولادك.] ( أشعياء 49: 25)، مُقيماً هيكله الخاص (أي جسده) في اليوم الثالث [ كباكورة الراقدين ] (1كورنثوس 15: 20)، مُحرراً طبيعتنا من قيود الموت وسلطانه، ومُعلماً إيانا أن نقول بانتصار حقيقي تذوقناه ودخلنا فيه بالإيمان الحي: [ أين غلبتك يا موت؟ أين شوكتك يا هاوية ] (هوشع 13: 14؛ 1كورنثوس 15: 55)...

​ لذلك يا إخوتي آن لنا اليوم ان نعي إيماننا وننظر لما صنعه الرب لنا، لأنه [ لا شيء من الدينونة الأن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع، السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح. لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت. لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد، فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد. لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح. ] (رومية 8)
​فيا أخوتي عيشوا اليوم ككل يوم، لأنه يُحسب كيوم ثامن جديد خارج حساب الأسبوع بحسب قوانين هذا العالم، أي يوم القيامة الجديد الذي لن تغرب شمسه قط، لأن كل يوم محسوب لنا كما هو مكتوب: [ هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب، نبتهج ونفرح فيه ] (مزمور 118: 24)، فالمسيح قام بالحقيقة قام وليس هناك مجال للموت، لذلك فلنخرج من موتنا إلى الحياة، لأن إرادة الله أن ندخل الحياة الأبدية ونحيا معه إلى الأبد حيث لا عالم ولا شيطان بل سلام دائم في حضرة القدير الذي معنا الآن وكل أوان وإلى الدهر آمين.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

*فيا إخوتي، أن السرّ الحقيقي لكآبتنا وضيقنا المُرّ وشكوانا الدائمة، أننا لا نرى مجد الله، وأن كل كلامنا عن الإيمان والله وكل ما نكتبه عن المسيح ربنا وعن مسيحتنا ونقلنا الموضوعات أو حتى كتابتنا الشخصية، كلها تندرج تحت النظريات أو الانفعالات النفسية، لأننا لم نعش منها شيئاً، لأننا لو كان لنا إيمان كحبة خردل لكنا رفعنا كل حجر الضيق الذي يعترينا، لأن من له إيمان حي ولو كان أصغر من حبة خردل فأنه يستطيع أن ينقل بها جبالاً من الهم والغم التي تُسيطر عليه ويقع تحتها يائساً بائساً...
موضوعك اكثر من رائع يستحق تفكير عميق لا تعبر عنه مجرد كلمات
ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك اكتر واكتر لمجد اسمه *


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي ، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض كثيراً جداً 
كوني في ملء النعمة وقوة ملء الحياة في المسيح يسوع آمين فآمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2012)

> فيا إخوتي أنظروا وتعمقوا وتذكروا، أنه لأجل أن الله رأى الطبيعة البشرية قد أُصيبت بمرض عُضال عديم الشفاء، يعتريه حزن قاتل مُدمرّ طحن الإنسان وجعله فريسة لليأس، فقد أرسل كلمته الذي يستطيع وحده أن يُحطم مملكة الشيطان، مبدداً كل قواته المظلمة بنور مجد لاهوته الغير مفحوص، ويُحررنا من الشرور التي أمسكتنا في قبضتها.


 موضوع هام جدا و فوق عن رائع  الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك و يعمل دايما بروحه المقدسه من خلالك لمجد اسمه لاقدوس...
فالمسيح قام بالحقيقة قام...​​​​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع هام جدا و فوق عن رائع  الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك و يعمل دايما بروحه المقدسه من خلالك لمجد اسمه لاقدوس...
> فالمسيح قام بالحقيقة قام...​



رائع تعليقك لأنه خُتم بكلمة الفرح التي لنا
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 مايو 2012)

الرب يباركك ويخافظ عليك ويبعد عنك كل شر 
امين فى اسم الرب يسوع


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك ويخافظ عليك ويبعد عنك كل شر
> امين فى اسم الرب يسوع



ربنا يخليك يا جميل وانت أيضاً
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2012)

هذه رسالة لكل متضايق حزين
طالباً من الله ان يعين الكل ويفرج عن الجميع آمين
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

حقيقى .. موضوع رآآئــع
كلمآتهـ تنفذ للقلب

ربنـــآ ينور عيونآ وقلوبنآ بمجدهـ غير آلمحدود
وينزع غشآوهـ آلحزن من عليهم



شكراً ليكـ وربنآ يبآرككـ


*.،*
​


----------



## aymonded (29 يونيو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بغنى مجده في قلبك آمين فآمين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
​


----------

